# 2005 Rancher 350 smoking?



## Sanative

This is a friends bike. Started smoking the other day. He just drained it and put new oil in. Still smoking, slight noise in the engine now. Any ideas? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1kQ5Grbbn8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## popokawidave

The thing needs top end work. There was a company on eBay that would take your head and cylinder and for 200 bucks send you a recon head and cylinder with matching piston. Hope that helps


----------



## poporider2011

it probably needs new rings in it. all hondas top ends suck!


----------



## Sanative

That's what I was thinking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xbrute650x

theres a place in minden called mikes outdoors, he bores it, gives u new rings and piston, and gaskets for 150


----------



## austin82

Take it apart. If the jug is smooth and has no scratches hone it, buy new rings and valve springs and a new piston if you want to. Then put it back together burn thick lucas oil and run the s*** out of it. If it is scratched real bad (only if the scrathes are vertical, its supposed to have a cross hatch pattern because its been honed) then bore it slightly then buy new piston/valves/rings and put it back together.


----------



## austin82

Oh and buy the gaskets too. You can fix it by honing it for little to nothing.


----------



## hp488

poporider2011 said:


> it probably needs new rings in it. all hondas top ends suck!


I have to disagree with you on that comment.


----------



## xbrute650x

hp488 said:


> I have to disagree with you on that comment.


me too, honda 300's and 420's and if im not mistaken 500 foreman/rubicon are pretty good... the 350 ranchers, rincons, and recons are the main ones i think that arent all that great


----------



## JPs300

Tear it down and check specs. Need to not only check the cylinder wall for scratches, but also need to check wear. Easiest method is simply to check piston to wall clearance with a feeler gauge: if the clearance is ok, then just get rings, if it's right at the outside limit consider getting a new piston & rings, if it's beyond the limit you should get an oversize piston & rings and then have the cylinder bored to suit.


----------



## oft brute

JPs300 said:


> Tear it down and check specs. Need to not only check the cylinder wall for scratches, but also need to check wear. Easiest method is simply to check piston to wall clearance with a feeler gauge: if the clearance is ok, then just get rings, if it's right at the outside limit consider getting a new piston & rings, if it's beyond the limit you should get an oversize piston & rings and then have the cylinder bored to suit.


 :agreed:


----------



## Sanative

I haven't talked to him in a while, last i heard him say it was rings...


----------



## JPs300

I'm sure it is rings, the question is how worn the piston and/or cylinder is along with the rings? 


I just got through re-rebuilding a 350 rancher top end. Guy bought it($2500, :bigeyes with a supposed all fresh top-end; it started smoking the 2nd time he had it out. I broke it down and all the P.O. had done was put a ebay china ring & piston set in it....the sleeve was so worn out I could literally rock the piston side to side in the hole....


----------



## mudbud

I have a 2000 honda 350 fourtrax 4x4 that was rebuilt new piston rings gaskets valve seals and its burning oil bad right from start up I just bought it so I dont know if they used cheap stuff or not it runs good idles fine just burns oil what could it be


----------

